# Bed Hardware



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Below are 2 pictures of some bed hardware from a very old bed. This hardware is incredible. When the bed is together, the bed does not appear to wobble any. Yet, when I disassemble the bed, the hardware comes apart very easily without tools. It does not bind.

I've never seen hardware like this before. I'm building a bed and would love to find hardware like this.

Does anyone recognize it and does anyone know where I could get hardware like it.

As an FYI - This bed was made by the Amana Woodworking shop in Amana, Iowa. There they hand make everything and they are still in operation today.


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Both Rockler and Woodcraft sell similar stuff. I just bought a set of these bad boys: http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10&site=ROCKLER


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Rich, try this, http://www.planetbed.com/bed-frame-furniture-parts/bed-claw-brackets/bed-claw-extended-wood-bed-rail-connecting-fitting.html
MIKE


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Jonathan has it there you go
MIKE


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

You will notice that the "male" part is not mounted flush with the end of the board.

This is probably necessary to the good working of the assembly.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Rich*, Van ********************'s restorer's hardware has repro cast iron bed hardware. click http://www.vandykes.com/hardware/c/11/filter/100000001310eq100000001457/
Looks quite similar to what you have. Good Luck!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Rich, Since it was made by Amana woordorking and they are still in business they night possibly have it available if you can contact them.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

What Greg said :-}


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I have not found the hardware yet and I have put this project on hold for a little while. I'm doing a complete renovation of a condo that I am "effectively" flipping. I say "effectively" because I have owned it for 12 years and my parents lived in it. Now that my Dad has died and my Mother has moved to a retirement home I want to sell it.

As always, this job is turning out to be more than I expected. Nonetheless, I think the payback will be good. I estimate that I will put about $4000 into materials and 100 hours of labor into the renovation and I will increase the selling price by about $20,000. I'm "making" $160/hour. I'm also exhausted. I'm not used to working 10 hour days.


----------

